# LGD for Penquins



## Nyboy (Mar 26, 2017)

http://didyouknowfacts.com/two-dogs...rce=Web&utm_medium=Partner&utm_campaign=AOLHP


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 5, 2017)

Love it!!!  That's sort of like the Anatolians they use to preserve the cheetahs over in Africa....useful, courageous dogs!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 8, 2017)

Who guards the penguins the other 2 days of the week??


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 9, 2017)

That's what I was thinking!    And why don't the foxes learn the routine...they are pretty smart animals.


----------

